# CUPS: non ho l'opzione per stampante USB [Risolto]

## canduc17

Ciao a tutti.

Sto seguendo il Printing Howto per installare una stampante locale USB.

Ma nell'interfaccia web per aggiungere la stampante, quando arrivo a questo punto non ho l'opzione USB Printer #1.

E dire che 

```
candacer canduc # lsusb

Bus 001 Device 003: ID 03f0:7104 Hewlett-Packard DeskJet 3420c

```

Cosa posso fare?

----------

## crisandbea

 *canduc17 wrote:*   

> Ciao a tutti.
> 
> Sto seguendo il Printing Howto per installare una stampante locale USB.
> 
> Ma nell'interfaccia web per aggiungere la stampante, quando arrivo a questo punto non ho l'opzione USB Printer #1.
> ...

 

quale sarebbe il punto in cui ti fermi???

quando ti si apre l'interfaccia web, hai cliccato su amministrazione e poi su aggiungi stampante??? ovviamente la stampante deve essere accesa.... 

ciao

----------

## canduc17

Nella schermata successiva a quella dove si inserisce spooler name, location e description, c'è un menù a tendina con:AppSocket/HP JetDirectInternet Printing Protocol (http)Internet Printing Protocol (ipp)LPD/LPR Host or PrinterSCSI PrinterNell'elenco manca un riferimento ad una stampante USB.

----------

## Scen

Verifica di aver abilitato la USE flag "usb" per CUPS.

Controlla l'output di

```

emerge -pv cups

```

----------

## crisandbea

 *Scen wrote:*   

> Verifica di aver abilitato la USE flag "usb" per CUPS.
> 
> Controlla l'output di
> 
> ```
> ...

 

sicuro che ci voglia la flag "usb" per cups ??   

non mi risulta, ma potrei sbagliarmi..   :Rolling Eyes:      , non è che forse  pensavi a dbus    :Surprised:  ???

ciao

----------

## Scen

@crisandbea: hai ragione  :Embarassed:  C'era nelle vecchie revisioni degli ebuild, poi è stata rimossa!

canduc17@A questo punto verifica di aver abilitato il supporto alle stampanti USB nel kernel.

----------

## djinnZ

ma non è che ci vuole il driver di controllo delle hp (non mi ricordo come si chiama) prima?

quoto scen con un'ulteriore nota il supporto del kernel alle volte non funziona benissimo (in pratica se la mia stampante non è già attiva ed ha completagto il suo boot al momento dell'autoriconoscimento si impalla) se c'era ed era builtin prova come modulo o viceversa.

----------

## misterwine

Prova appunto a controllare di avere il supporto alla stampante usb nel kernel (io ce l'ho come modulo e  ha sempre funzionato, dunque mi permetto di consigliarti di compilarlo come modulo), e poi dai un' occhiata a questa sezione dell' howto

----------

## canduc17

Grazie ragazzi.

Nel kernel mi ero scordato un'impostazione da niente:

```
Device Drivers --->

  USB support --->

    [*] USB printer support
```

Scusate, ma ero convinto di averlo inserito...

Poi ho installato hplip e la configurazione è filata via liscia...

Grazie!

----------

## misterwine

Ottimo... aggiungi il tag risolto.   :Wink: 

----------

